# Weight loss and swelling



## Emily Rachel Leece (Apr 25, 2018)

I’ve been losing weight recently and as I’ve been losing weight the swelling from my injection sites has become so much more noticeable on my tummy. I’ve been avoiding this area for a few weeks now but it’s not really going down. Does anyone know any tips or tricks to reduce this swelling?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2018)

Emily Rachel Leece said:


> I’ve been losing weight recently and as I’ve been losing weight the swelling from my injection sites has become so much more noticeable on my tummy. I’ve been avoiding this area for a few weeks now but it’s not really going down. Does anyone know any tips or tricks to reduce this swelling?


Hi Emily, welcome to the forum  How long have you been diagnosed, and what insulin are you using? What other sites are you using, and are you getting any swelling there? I occasionally get some temporary swelling at the injection sites, but this tends to be just after injecting and goes down after a few minutes - it sounds like the swelling you are talking about is more or less permanent? Frequent injections in the same sites over a long period can lead to internal 'scarring' which can cause persistent fatty deposits to appear (called 'lipohypertrophy'). These can take up to a year to disappear.

I would recommend asking your doctor or nurse to check the areas involved.


----------



## Emily Rachel Leece (Apr 25, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Hi Emily, welcome to the forum  How long have you been diagnosed, and what insulin are you using? What other sites are you using, and are you getting any swelling there? I occasionally get some temporary swelling at the injection sites, but this tends to be just after injecting and goes down after a few minutes - it sounds like the swelling you are talking about is more or less permanent? Frequent injections in the same sites over a long period can lead to internal 'scarring' which can cause persistent fatty deposits to appear (called 'lipohypertrophy'). These can take up to a year to disappear.
> 
> I would recommend asking your doctor or nurse to check the areas involved.


Hi! I’ve been diagnosed 15 years but I have never ever used a forum before! I also use my leg and bum, I have a little bit on my leg but this is only temporary and usually goes pretty quick! I use humalog and levemir insulins. It’s only little but im definitely awake to it and notice it all the time


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2018)

Emily Rachel Leece said:


> Hi! I’ve been diagnosed 15 years but I have never ever used a forum before! I also use my leg and bum, I have a little bit on my leg but this is only temporary and usually goes pretty quick! I use humalog and levemir insulins. It’s only little but im definitely awake to it and notice it all the time


I'm glad you decided to join us  Everyone is very friendly and there is a wealth of experience - we're all learning all the time though! 

It could be that it is more noticeable now that you've lost weight. Personally, I'd avoid the area for a long time, until you detect some improvement. Does your nurse/consultant check your injection sites at your reviews? I've been diagnosed about 10 years, but I think they've only asked to check my sites a couple of times - really, I think they should always check. Hope things improve for you and that it is just temporary


----------

